# breeding reds



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

how should i go along geting reds that will breed cuz i read that they dont breed if they come from the same parents. so if u buy some from someone are they gonna be from the same parent. and if they are what should i do?

PEACE OUT


----------

